# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Como hacer "famoso" a EMBALSES.NET??

## REEGE

Hola a todos!! Algunos foreros se "quejan" de que el número de visitas y mensajes está un pelín parado en Embalses.net!! Y la verdad es que tienen razón, unos vienen y otros se van, pero llevo mucho tiempo sin ver a más de 100 usuarios conectados por un rato...
También tengo que decir, que desde que conocí ésta página, la calidad tanto en comentarios, como en enlaces, fotografía, etc... ha ganado mucho, por lo que propongo que los usuarios que ahora mismo estamos disfrutando de ella la demos a conocer a nuestros amigos, familiares, compañeros de trabajo, etc...
Yo mañana enviaré correos a mis amigos y les daré el enlace de EMBALSES.NET y les hablaré de lo que aquí hacemos y espero enganchar algún forero con mi "caña"...
Espero ideas y propuestas para hacer más conocida ésta gran familia y ésta gran pasión que son los embalses, pantanos, ríos, lagos, lagunas, acuíferos, flora, fauna, políticas, represas...etc...etc...
Y como no, que también se pasen por nuestra CAFETERIA!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo a todos mis amigos.

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos!! Algunos foreros se "quejan" de que el número de visitas y mensajes está un pelín parado en Embalses.net!! Y la verdad es que tienen razón, unos vienen y otros se van, pero llevo mucho tiempo sin ver a más de 100 usuarios conectados por un rato...
> También tengo que decir, que desde que conocí ésta página, la calidad tanto en comentarios, como en enlaces, fotografía, etc... ha ganado mucho, por lo que propongo que los usuarios que ahora mismo estamos disfrutando de ella la demos a conocer a nuestros amigos, familiares, compañeros de trabajo, etc...
> Yo mañana enviaré correos a mis amigos y les daré el enlace de EMBALSES.NET y les hablaré de lo que aquí hacemos y espero enganchar algún forero con mi "caña"...
> Espero ideas y propuestas para hacer más conocida ésta gran familia y ésta gran pasión que son los embalses, pantanos, ríos, lagos, lagunas, acuíferos, flora, fauna, políticas, represas...etc...etc...
> Y como no, que también se pasen por nuestra CAFETERIA!!!
> Un saludo a todos mis amigos.


Me parece bien, siempre que tengas cuidado con no ser "spammer". No te pases mandando publicidad, ya que puede ser contraproducente.


Otro método sería poder plantar la bandera de la gota en actos relacionados con el agua, como reuniones, conferencias, charlas, ferias del agua, etc.

----------


## Luján

De todos modos, hemos tenido peores épocas.

En este mensaje: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ales#post54394 pueden verse las graficas de visitas de 2009, 2010 y 2011.

----------


## sergi1907

Tengo varios amigos y compañeros de trabajo que nos leen regularmente, pero ninguno se anima a registrarse, espero que alguno al final se anime.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Yo también le he mandado el enlace del foro ha muchos amigos y familiares, pero ninguno se a registrado, bueno miento, uno si, Juan Dos Hermanas, pero no se anima a participar  :Embarrassment:  no a todo el mundo le gusta esto, aunque a la mayoría de los que nos juntamos por aquí nos encanté.

Una buena propaganda sería publicar la página en televisión  :Big Grin:  a ver REEGE tu que te codeas con Roberto Brasero el hombre del tiempo en Antena 3, si le mandas nuevas fotos y le haces un guiño  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> a ver REEGE tu que te codeas con Roberto Brasero el hombre del tiempo en Antena 3, si le mandas nuevas fotos y le haces un guiño 
> 
> Saludos


Y de paso, que coja como becario a Embalses al 100 %  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lo enviariamos con su camiseta y gorra de la gota  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y quién de nosotros no ha hecho proselitismo de embalses.net?
Lo que ocurre es que al final siempre hablas con la misma gente, en mayor o menor número en función de cada uno, y no te sales del círculo.
Lo que dice Luján está muy bien, promocionarse en actos suele ser un poco caro, salvo que lo hagas por la cara.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y de paso, que coja como becario a Embalses al 100 % 
> 
> Lo enviariamos con su camiseta y gorra de la gota


Por mí... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 
Es buena idea se me está ocurriendo algo, ya lo contaré :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## REEGE

Los martes en el tiempo de A3 al igual que otras cadenas suelen hablar sobre las reservas hidráulicas y es el único día que he visto algún embalse en las fotos del tiempo!!!!
El lunes próximo espero que tanto Antonio Callejas como Himynameisdiego...
Foreros de los dos embalses más nombrados y visitados éstos días me envíen sus mejores fotos tanto del Cenajo como el Atazar e intentaré mandárselas el martes a primera hora de la tarde haber si se enrolla el Brasero y no le parece mal poner en la foto EMBALSES.NET... aunque lo veo difícil pero la foto de algún embalse eso si espero que la ponga.
Un saludo y en eso quedamos Antonio y Diego... :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *pero llevo mucho tiempo sin ver a más de 100 usuarios conectados por un rato...*


Eso creo que tiene facil solución, hace ya tiempo que la pensé :Wink: .
Solo hay que crear un tema que sea: _KDD para batir record de usuarios conectados al mismo tiempo_. Se pone un día y hora, y a falta de dos días ponemos un anuncio en el foro que aparezca en cualquier momento y listo. Ya de paso pues sabéis que podeis poner un poco de publi, y animar a hacerlo "diariamente".


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## REEGE

*Mensaje que le he enviado a Roberto Brasero del Tiempo en Antena 3:*
Hola Roberto!!!! Que tal?? Te escribo desde la zona norte del Guadalquivir, La presa de Fresnedas al sur de Ciudad Real... Si, soy yo otra vez, Raúl Pisa.
Mañana martes el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente nos ofrecerá como todas las semanas el volumen en nuestros Embalses... Impresionantes!!!! Yo no recuerdo a éstas alturas de año cifras como éstas!!!! Como Moderador y amante de una fantástica página de embalses, me veo obligado a mandarte fotos de los embalses más medíaticos de la misma:
Son El Cenajo en la cuenca del Segura y El Atazar en la del Tajo.
Preciosos ambos y tanto para mí, como para todos los que participamos en el foro, sería un placer que nos conocieses:

http://foros.embalses.net/

Si colocas alguna de éstas fotos y como seguramente no puedes hacernos publicidad de la página, puedes poner mi nombre o el de otro moderador ilustre de la misma, ANTONIO CALLEJAS de Hellín (ALBACETE), gran amante de El Cenajo y autor de la primera...

La foto del Atazar es de otro gran forero de la página.

Un fuerte abrazo y gracias por la atención que siempre me brindas...

*Esperemos que se enrolle un poquito...*

----------


## ben-amar

Si consiente en dar a conocer el foro o la pagina o el nombre de Antonio, te prometo que dejare que me invites a cafe durante todo un año  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Antes de nada, por si acaso Brasero pusiese alguna de las dos fotos que he mandado, o hablase de "nosotros", cosa que dudo, ya que las veces anteriores que le mande correos, con prontitud los contestó...
Os pongo las fotos que le he mandado:





La foto de El Cenajo ya sabeis de quien es, me parece una foto excepcional y la de El Atazar copie algunas de Chadefe, Diego y Sara, pero al final puse la de Sara por la perpestiva de la misma...
Espero que ponga alguna de las dos o diga que le gusta nuestra página... jajaja, ya os lo digo... me extraña, pero se ha intentado!!!!

----------


## REEGE

*Raúl!!! Bienvenido de nuevo!!! Las tormentas, los rayos y el granizo nos tienen más que liados... Se llevan todo el tiempo! pero a ver si puedo sacar algun segundo esta noche para aunque sea dar el dato de hoy y tu foto.

La web sí la conozco, claro, muy completa y entrenida, y llena de sabios comentarios... Hay quienes no entienden que sintamos pasión por este asunto... peor para ellos.!!!!!

un abrazo!!

Roberto

pd: tú estabas en Ciudad Real o en Madrid????*

Preparaos chicos que igua vemos foto de Antonio Callejas o Sara en El Tiempo de Antena3 a las 21:50!!!!!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

El gran Roberto puso la foto de Sara de El Atazar que le he mandado y ha aunque poca nos ha dado un pelín de publicidad...


AQUÍ PODEIS VERLO DE NUEVO:
http://www.antena3.com/el-tiempo/sig...060700012.html

----------


## FEDE

Enhorabuena REEGE  :Smile:  por un trabajo bien hecho, he estado viendo a Roberto Brasero y a dicho que mañana hablará de los embalses que están a más del 80%, a ver si se acuerda de nosotros y nos promociona  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  muchas gracias REEGE  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> El gran Roberto puso la foto de Sara de El Atazar que le he mandado y ha aunque poca nos ha dado un pelín de publicidad...
> 
> 
> AQUÍ PODEIS VERLO DE NUEVO:
> http://www.antena3.com/el-tiempo/sig...060700012.html


Más no se puede pedir, sabiendo cómo anda el precio del tiempo televisivo.

Si Roberto lee esto, Muchas gracias de parte de todos los que formamos esta comunidad.

Y a tí, REEGE, También gracias. Ahora a por la "competencia" de Roberto Brasero. Creo que en TVE también se están dedicando a poner fotos.  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

> El gran Roberto puso la foto de Sara de El Atazar que le he mandado y ha aunque poca nos ha dado un pelín de publicidad...
> 
> 
> AQUÍ PODEIS VERLO DE NUEVO:
> http://www.antena3.com/el-tiempo/sig...060700012.html


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Bien REEGE a sido tan fugaz que no lo he visto en directo, pero si que ha puesto la foto de Sara, donde pone RAUL PISA EMBALSES.NET  :Stick Out Tongue:  de nuevo mi enhorabuena, ya sabía yo que tu podrías hacer algo, a ver si mañana pone la del amigo Antonio Callejas y nos promociona un poquito más muchas gracias de antemano Roberto Brasero y a ti Raul  :Wink:  

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Pero la culpa es vuestra, por hacer tan grande éste foro...
Un placer y como le he respondido a Roberto, un orgullo para todos nosotros que nos siga!!!!
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buen, Reege, muy buen espacio el dedicado, aunque breve.
Gracias a ti y a Roberto.

----------


## REEGE

Mucho tiempo llevaba ya y más a éstas horas que juega la ROJA llevaba sin ver esto:

104 (12 miembros y 92 visitantes.)

----------


## santy

Acabo de ver el vídeo de a3, la verdad es que el esfuerzo que estás haciendo no tiene precio colega.
Yo a todo el mundo que conozco le hablo de la página, he conseguido que dos se registraran, pero uno creo que no llegó ni a participar, y el otro es mi colega Pepe Segura, que el problema, como ya he comentado más de una vez, es que es un poco zote :Big Grin:  lo voy a tener que coger de una oreja y enseñarle a poner las fotos a ver si así participa :Cool: 
Un saludo.

----------


## aberroncho

Me había perdido este hilo y ahora descubro la hazaña de Reege. Enhorabuena por haber conseguido esto. Te lo has currado muy bien. Yo también te aconsejo como Ben-Amar que le hables a Brasero de embalses al 100%  :Wink: , sería un buen fichaje y ojalá lo podamos ver algún día dando el pronostico del tiempo por la tele.

----------


## Galán

Bravo,Bravo y Bravo Reege, que curre mas lindo

si la cuota de audiencia en el foro no es la costumbrada no sera porque las cosas no se hacen vien, otros motivos seran los culpables.

lo dicho Reege mi mas sinceras Felicidades.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias REEGE por tu implicación en el tema y a Roberto por poner la foto, así se hace afición.
Un abrazo.

----------


## REEGE

Fede, Luján, Ben, Santy, Aberroncho, Diego, Frfmfrmfr, Galán, Perdiguera...A TODOS!! El mérito es de tener aquí un grupo de amigos y personas con un gran ambiente y que nos ponen unas fotazas que nadie se puede resistir a poner!!!!!!
Gracias a los que ponen verdaderas POSTALES en Embalses.net y por su gran trabajo y seguro que todos estamos de acuerdo... a el genio:
ANTONIO CALLEJAS por mostrarnos la belleza de *El Cenajo* de todas las maneras posibles!!!
Un saludo

----------


## javalientem

Reege, con un par... y Roberto, si nos lees animate, registrate y pon alguna foto mas

----------


## jesusferrer

El descenso es generalizado en casi todos los foros en los últimos años. Yo creo que en parte se debe al auge de las redes sociales. Mucha gente se pasa la mayor parte del tiempo de conexión en ellas, vamos, eso dicen porque servidor no está apuntado a ninguna.
De todas formas, foros como este, tan completos, saludables y participativos, no hay muchos.

Por mi parte tengo enlazados a Embalses.net y a este foro desde otra web.
Ánimo y p'alante.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues una forma fácil de hacer famoso a Embalses.net sería eliminar todas esas vallas publicitarias que anuncian chorradas y dedicarlas para anunciar cosas realmente importantes. De hecho, ya han empezado a cambiarlas...

Hoy viniendo de Montijo, me he encontrado con ésto, a ver qué os parece:



Jejej  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Una valla de esas puesta al lado de los carteles informativos de cada embalse, y ya veréis como aumentan las visitas al foro  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Eres todo un artista amigo F. Lázaro!!
Genial, que quiten los toros de Osborne y a poner gotas...jejeje :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eres todo un artista amigo F. Lázaro!!
> Genial, que quiten los toros de Osborne y a poner gotas...jejeje


Hombre, yo el toro de Osborne lo dejaría. Eso sí, a su lado, pondría lo siguiente...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

El toro, el pulpo y en el cerro siguiente................

----------


## REEGE

Los Embalses... multiplicamos las visitas, la gente nos vé en Televisión, periodicos, somos ahora mismo noticia!! Nuestros desembalses "provocan" daños en viviendas, estamos llenos, es la oportunidad.
Bueno chicos, no os pongo más rollo, sólo quiero que enseñéis ésta página a la gente, las muchas y valiosas fotos de nuestros desembalses, enviarlas a páginas de telediarios de televisión, que la gente nos conozca, sepa que hay una página que se llama EMBALSES.NET y es interesante.
Y a los nuevos registrados durante éstas lluvias daos las gracias por estar aquí.
Lo dicho, Moderadores, Calima, Himynameisdiego, Faeton, Azuer, Yatedigoya, los del Guadalquivir, Norte, Duero, Júcar, Segura... todos enseñar ésta página y vuestras fotos al mundo.
La gente está pendiente de los embalses españoles!!!!!

----------

